
Undefined - flfproduct
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/eead6b0079
======
flfproduct
We have a huge problem in our industry, tested our idea with very senior
industry leaders or managers, starting conversations with partners and getting
letters on intent (#fingerscrossed). We are looking for a great tech-oriented
partner / co-founder with integration and ML experience (not a must).

